# Suction Unite وحدة المص



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يوليو 2006)

وتسمى ايضا سكر تستخدم لسحب السوائل والدم واللعاب ايضأ .في صالات العمليات والعيادات الطبية 

ولايستغنى عنه في اي مركز طبي .






ألأنواع التاحة .

1- المحمول صغير الحجم .
2-المتنقل بواسطة العربة .
3- الثابت .

ألأول :يتكون جهاز المص :

1- محرك كهربائى ومضخة سحب الهواء من diaphram pump بدون تزيت.قدرة السحب او المص 0.600 mm Hg . خافت الصوت 

2- قناني زجاجية واحدة او اثنين او بلاستيكية مدرجة مختلفة السعة 1-3 لتر .سهلة التنظيف خفيفة الوزن

3- مؤشر لبيان المص او السحب.

4- منظم لتغير قدرة السحب او المص حسب مقتديات العمل .

5- خراطيم السحب مع صمام او ألة المص .

اما الأعطال الشائعة .
1-تلف diaphram المطاط النسيجي مما يؤثر على قدرة السحب او مص السوائل . (تستبدل بأخرى)
2- وجود اهتزازات او ضجيج اثناء العمل . والسبب خلل في المكبس او الذراع .( يستبدل )
3- اعطال كهربائية بسيطة يمكن اصلاحها .

وفي حالة وجود اي عارض اخر ارجو ذكره . لكي نلم بكافة الأعطال وشكرأ

البغدادي:55:


----------



## sama (16 يوليو 2006)

أخى شكرى..
أريد أن أذكر بنوع أخر من وحدة المص تعتمد فكرة عمله على مبداء سحب الهواء بدلا من مضخة السحب.


----------



## sama (16 يوليو 2006)

أخى شكرى..
أريد أن أذكر بنوع أخر من وحدة المص تعتمد فكرة عمله على مبداء سحب الهواء بدلا من مضخة السحب.


----------



## Bioengineer (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك..شرح جميل 

وشكرا على المعلومة..


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة..


----------



## أبو العز السوري (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 
احب أن اضيف قليل الى كلام أخي المهندس شكري 
أن بعض الطرازات تحتوي على بعض الاضافات
مثل الفلتر البكتيري (و يكون موجود على خرطوم المريض لمنع انتشار التلوث البكتيري)
و آلية الحماية من الفيضان في حال الامتصاص الزائد و تسمى في الاجهزة التقليدية المصيدة وهي عبارة عن كرة صغيرة موجودة داخل العبوة الزجاجية ضمن قفص صغيرعلى مخرج الهواء من العبوة (حيث يوجد داخل العبوة فتحتين الاولى لسحب الهواء من العبوة و تحقيق تخلية و الفتحة الثانية موصولة مع خرطوم المريض و تاتي منها المفرزات ) وفي حال امتلاء العبوة فان الكرة تطوف على وجه السائل و تسد مكان خروج الهواء حتى لا تصل السوائل الى المضخة 
و شكرا 
و الله لا يحرمنا من معلوماتكم


----------



## مهندسه الطب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## suhaaib (28 فبراير 2007)

الأخوة المهندسين من جميع انحاء وطننا العربي الغالي ....
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ...وبعد
انا اخوكم صهيب طالب بكلية العلوم قسم الأجهزة الطبية بالسنة الرابعه والأخيرة ان شاء الله ومطلوب عمل مشروع شئ معلوم بالنسبة لحضراتكم انو جهاز طبي بس يكون عملو بسيط انا والله للآن بتواجهني مشكلة اختيار لجهاز مبسط وسهل العمل ...واسع جددا لمساعتكم لي لأنو المشكلة الكبيرة اللي بتواجهني الآن موقع الاقي فيه اجهزة ومكوناتها او معلومات كاملة عنها ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر وخالص التحيات ....
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان ربي العظيم .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 فبراير 2007)

الأخ صهيب.
تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب واهلأ وسهلأ بك صديق دائم ان شاء الله .

عزيزي : *تصفح القسم جيدأ ستجد ما لذة وطاب من مشاريع واجهزة واختار منها ما تشاء

وسنكون عونأ لك ان شاء الله .*

تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح .


البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

*شكرا علي المعلومة يابشمهندس 
الجهاز يمكن بسيط لكن رئيسي في المستشفيات وفي كل الاقسام *


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية شباب.....


----------



## اهات911 (25 مارس 2008)

اعتقد ان اسم الجهاز لدى الشركات العربية 

وحدة شفط ........ وليس وحدة مص

ومشكور على الموضوع القيم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مارس 2008)

اهات911 قال:


> اعتقد ان اسم الجهاز لدى الشركات العربية
> 
> وحدة شفط ........ وليس وحدة مص
> 
> ومشكور على الموضوع القيم



تحية طيبة 

شكرا لمروركم وردكم , كل بلد عربي له تسمية خاصة والسبب يعود الى عدم توحيد المصطلحات في البلدان

العربية .

لكن هناك وحدة للشفط تعمل بواسطة الهواء المضغوط او جريان الماء اي بدون وجود محرك كهربائي

هل بالامكان ان تعطينا فكرة على هذه الانظمة في حالة عدم وجود مصدر للطاقة واقصد بها الكهرباء؟

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي:55::81:


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا" كتير على المعلومات


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح والتفوق


----------



## abuameer1970 (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
هل هناك امكانية لتصنيع يدوي لمثل هذا الجهاز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أبريل 2009)

abuameer1970 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
> هل هناك امكانية لتصنيع يدوي لمثل هذا الجهاز



ممكن وبكل سهولة لان المبدا بسيط للغاية .

البغدادي


----------



## abuameer1970 (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ممكن وبكل سهولة لان المبدا بسيط للغاية .
> 
> البغدادي


بارك الله فيك اخي شكري 
ولكن كيف تتم العملية اذا ممكن 
فانا طبيب اسنان من فلسطين 
ولكن اخي قادر على تصليح او عمل اي شيء حيث انه كهربائي وميكانيكي ومصلحخ ثلاجات وغسالات وعنده عقلية لتصنيع اي شيء 
بس بدنا شوية جهودك واعطائه افكار كيفية تصنيع الجهاز
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أبريل 2009)

اختار من هذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129115.html.

المشاركة رقم 2 .

البغدادي


----------



## المتابعة (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المعلومةالقيمة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Ethan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراَ على الموضوع بس لو عندك اخوي رسوم لمساقط الجهاز و للدارات بالجهاز .الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dhiary (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يناير 2010)

الدنجوان العنيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




تحية طيبة .

بامكانك ان توضح المعلومات المطلوب معرفتها عن ماصة اللعاب في هذا الباب ليتسنى لي الاجابة عليها.

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## bioeng_2003 (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تعتمد اجهزة الشفط على نوع العياده السنية وضغط العمل كما ان هناك نوعين من الشفط
1.الشفط الجاف: في هذا النوع يكون في كل كرسي اسنان قنينة ماء تعمل على عزل المواد الصلبه في لعاب المريض وحجزه اسفل القنينة حتى افراغها لاحقا.كما ان حاجز امالغام او amalgam seperator يجب ان يكون موجود وذلك لمنع طرح هذه الماده السامه في المناهيل.
2.الشفط السائل : في هذا النوع يتم الشفط اللعاب بالكامل مع الدم والسوائل الاخرى الملوثه وتخزينها في حاوية كبيره تقوم بشكل الي بافراغ نفسها في المناهيل او المجاري الموصله معها ويستخد هذا النوع في المراكز التي تحتوي على عيادات اسنان كثيرة او المراكز التخصصيه.
تعتمد تركيب هذه الانواع من الشفط على عوامل منها ضغط العمل وكثرة المرضى واعداد الكراسي الموجودة في المركز حيث ان العيادات الخاصه تحتوي على كراسي اسنان قليله.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الاء على صغير (4 فبراير 2010)

اضاف بعض زملائنا الطلاب كمشروع تخرج دائرة تحسس تعمل بنظام الموجات الفوق الحمراء تفصل الموتور عند ملء القناني الزجاجية وقد كانت فكرة تشير الي العقل المفكر لمهندسينا ويارييييييييييييييت نقدر نطبقا عشان نتلافي المشاكل الدائمة التي تتسبب في حرق الموتور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 فبراير 2010)

الاء على صغير قال:


> اضاف بعض زملائنا الطلاب كمشروع تخرج دائرة تحسس تعمل بنظام الموجات الفوق الحمراء تفصل الموتور عند ملء القناني الزجاجية وقد كانت فكرة تشير الي العقل المفكر لمهندسينا ويارييييييييييييييت نقدر نطبقا عشان نتلافي المشاكل الدائمة التي تتسبب في حرق الموتور



شكرا على الاضافة .

كذلك يمكن وضع سلكين مربوطين بدائرة كهربائية بسيطة ,عند تلامس الماء للسلكين يتم توصيل الدائرة ثم

قطع الاتصال عند الموتور وتوقفه .

وطريقة اخرى ابسط وضع مايكرو سويج لتتحسس الطوافة عن وصولها الى الاعلى فتعمل على غلق الدائرة ثم يتوقف الموتور .

وعموما اغلب الموتورات تتضمن اوفر لودover loud عن زيادة التحمل يتم توقفه حالا.


البغدادي


----------

